# VIDEO: World's smallest Diesel Engine (palm of your hand)



## Melensdad

The world's tiniest V12 engine. [VIDEO]

OPERATIONAL V-12 DIESEL ENGINE THAT FITS IN THE PALM OF YOUR HAND. This is not CNC technology; this guy made everything at home on his lathe and drill press. Took 1220 hours (a year and a half?) to make the 261 pieces. Note the end-loaded crankshaft into the block (like an Offy), 12 individual cylinder heads, _TINY _ rods and pistons, dual "underhead" cams with pushrods to rockers in the heads. And, he did the break-in using an electric cordless drill driving the crankshaft! Even if you're not an engineer, you'll love this!


----------



## EastTexFrank

That was wonderful.  A lot like watching a fine watch being built.  Thanks Bob.


----------



## Cowboy

EastTexFrank said:


> That was wonderful. A lot like watching a fine watch being built. Thanks Bob.


 Ditto!   And to think, some people just waste their time going on fishing trips, when they could be building this.


----------



## Kane

Yes, that is one of the few videos that went to my bookmarked favorites.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

That was very interesting.


----------



## Dargo

Really cool!  I bet getting replacement parts is a real bitch.


----------



## tiredretired

Amazing!  Thanx for sharing that!


----------



## Ray

That was just KEWL!


----------



## 300 H and H

Very neat,

But I have the feeling his "drill press" is actually a vertical milling machine.....

With an indexing head too...Still not CNC though...Too much here for just a drill press and a lathe. Notice they showed the components AFTER he made them....This is just an assembly, and test run video.

There would be fixtures made for making replicated parts, not shown here either. Wish there was more to see.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## ki0ho

WOW


----------



## waybomb

I wonder what his next project was?


----------



## Dargo

waybomb said:


> I wonder what his next project was?



I wonder how long it runs without any oil?  It does not appear as if it has any oil pan.  Seems like an awful lot of work to risk it seizing up on him.


----------

